# Fuse ratings for split charge relay



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

I have had 35amp fuses fitted each side of my split charge relay for a while now. (one between starter battery and relay and the other between relay and leisure batt.) I fitted these after consulting some oft quoted and well respected on line guides. I have recently seen other suggestions that 10 amp fuses should be fitted in these locations. Can anyone clarify this for me please.

Oh dear, no smell checker .

---
Steven


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We found ours to be 35 amp when tracing it after it blew due to leisure battery charge dropping too low in use.
Providing the wiring is up to scratch then 35 amp would not seem to be too high. 
We bought the van new so this was manufacturers rating.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

You have to consider the guage of wire connecting the batteries and make sure your fuse matches this, do not uprate fuses without considering this.

I expect you have thought of this though!

Best wishes,

John 8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

On average that will probably do.........

When it will Blow

1. Short/Fault (ok thats a no brainer but someone would pipe up....)

2. If you tried running engine and microwave via becasue leisure low

3. If leisure really low on start up will often blow the fuse, same when leisure battery is getting knackered, most common cause of my engine doesnt charge the leisure battery (it never really did "charge" but thats another story)

If the battery was not ever over discharged and you never run the engine just to supplement the power for big load then a 10 amp would probably do OK

In general stick with the 35 AMP


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks all. 
I will stick to 35amp then.

---
Steven


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

By the way, the 'smell' checker is STILL absent.!!

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I definitely cannot hear that smell checker either:lol: 

PS Totally concur on the tech advice given.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

How the heck did you dig that old post up Ray? Maybe a better question is why?  Wonder what George is doing now?

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone said to see who responds to some posts over 5 years old Olley and if the op was still with us. So I responded, not that I'm bothered...... :? 

Ray


----------

